# EOM and vade retro (and cleric)



## r-kelleg (Dec 11, 2002)

hi. 
me again.

how do you adapt the cleric's vade retro ?  Feat ? Boon ? I was thinking about making it a minor boon : vade retro [creature]

If I remember well, cleric should be presented in the next volume right ? can we have a rough idea of how you will make it ? (because my players will want it, now !  )


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 11, 2002)

Vade retro?  Is this in a language I don't know?  I'm just guessing you mean to turn undead.  If that is what you mean, use Compel [creature] with undead, and use the Repel version of the spell.


----------



## r-kelleg (Dec 11, 2002)

oooops ! my mistake.
it's the latin version of the rebuke undead yes 
"vade retro satanas"


----------



## Cyberzombie (Dec 13, 2002)

Evoke Life and Evoke Area Life destroy undead.  Compel Undead can drive them away.  Compel, Charm, and Companion Undead can stop them, give you control over them, or even make them your friend.


----------

